# There are no elements to show



## eduard85

Hello,

I am translating the *There are no elements to show *into Czech but I am not sure if *Žádné položky k zobrazení *makes sense. Another possibility is *Neexistují žádné prvky, které by se zobrazovaly*.

The phrase will be displayed on a webpage when the user has not uploaded any profile pictures yet and the page is still empty.

I would like to be as much as consistent as possible with the original but I do not know if my translation sounds good.

Thanks!


----------



## Onyx18

Zdravím eduard85, both variants not sound good to me. I wouldn't translate this accurately, but this way: "nemáte nahrané žádné fotografie" or "zde nahrajte své fotografie".


----------



## eduard85

Thank you but I need to keep the word elements (or items) for consistency reasons.


----------



## Onyx18

Ok, so I'm very sorry, with word "elements" I have no ideas for you. "Nemáte žádné nahrané položky/prvky sounds weird to me (since you mean photograps here). Hopefully someone ellse will help you.


----------



## ilocas2

On Facebook, this phrase is used - *"Žádný obsah (fotky) k zobrazení"*


----------



## eduard85

Thank you! Would it be correct to simply write *"Žádný obsah k zobrazení"*


----------



## Hrdlodus

"Žádné položky k zobrazení" is good. Since "položky" is common on the Internet.
And "Žádný obsah k zobrazení" is better. It is not so computerish.


----------



## Teukor

*Položky* is definitively better than *prvky. Prvky *is usually used in chemical nomenclature - oxygen etc.


----------



## ilocas2

*"Nic k zobrazení"*


----------

